# Comment changer tout les icones des fichiers mp3, pdf, jpeg...



## toolate (13 Février 2007)

Bonjour,
je suis embêté, j'ai custom mon mac dans sa quasi totalité (poubelle, finder, thème, icone systeme,  new folder) par le biais du soft CandyBar. Seul souci, c'est que CandyBar ne sait pas changer les icones des fichiers suivants et equivalents:
mp3
AAC
ACC locked
Jpeg
...

J'ai reussi a changer tous les fichiers généré par QuickTime en modifiant le contenu du paquet du Soft...
Pour ce qui est des PDF, MP3, JPEG et autres je ne vois pas comment faire... pourriez vous m'aider???
En vous remreciant par avance d'eclairer ma requete pour satisfaire ma soif de customisation intense sous os X 

Olivier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Février 2007)

Simple curiosit&#233;: utilises tu l'onglet "app extras" dans Candybar ? 
Exemple: Si tu veux changer les mp3, il faut glisser iTunes dans cet onglet, et les extensions relatives s'afficheront. 
Je te met un exemple de capture avec Photoshop:


----------



## toolate (14 Février 2007)

Effectivement je n'avais pas fait cela avec CandyBar...
Merci du tuyau!


----------



## Albadros (15 Février 2007)

pour office --> Word excel etc.... pas moyen de modifier l'icone des  .doc etc... 

Qqun aurait une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2007)

Je connais pas du tout Office mais peut-être que tu devras le faire manuellement, en allant dans les ressources.


----------

